# Something a little different!



## tortoisaur (Jan 28, 2014)

I hope this is ok! So I draw! Took it up seriously at about 20 and 2 years on and I have never attempted a reptile and of course the tortoise had to be first! Not blended yet and alot more to add even to whats been done so a lot of work to do but here is the first part what do you think?!


Here it is


----------



## MzNENA (Jan 28, 2014)

Beautiful! You definitely have wonderful talent, especially with color.
Love the process so far. Definitely keep it up & continue with process pictures 

I too, drew heavily in my teens. Mostly in pencil, have yet to pick it up again, it's been years. But definitely a wonderful hobby.


----------



## tortoisaur (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you I am very inexperienced with colour pencils but got a beautiful set in November so I am self teaching! I have a lot to learn though its very hit and miss! [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND WINKING EYE]


----------



## muu (Jan 28, 2014)

That's stunning.


----------



## canicke (Jan 28, 2014)

Very cool! The secret of success? Try, try, and try again. But less and less and less (piet hein - danish poet)


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 28, 2014)

BeautifulWe need a tortoise artist!!


----------



## Tom (Jan 28, 2014)

I think that tortoise is about 2/3 invisible. That's incredible! A tortoise with invisible powers. What a survival adaptation THAT would be.


Seriously, that is amazing. The attention to detail is phenomenal.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 28, 2014)

Great attention to detail ! But I don't feel its a hobby ( like coin collecting ) it's much more , I feel that's why it's called art . Keep up the great work !


----------



## Saleama (Jan 28, 2014)

I used to draw in my youth, lol. I lost the talent many years ago. I can still copy pictures fairly accurately but nothing comes out of my head looking very good anymore. Grampa Turtle 144, do you collect coins? How about stamps? I have my dad's stamp collection and it is not worth much but if someone was into that sort of thing I would be willing to ship it to them if they kept it alive?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you I do alittle coin collecting but most of my time , money ,and energy go into my torts the last few years ( about 13 yrs ) but again thank you


----------



## tortoisaur (Jan 28, 2014)

*Finished piece tortoise art!*

I couldn't find previous post but here is the finished piece from today a4 size! My hand is killing as is my brain, tortoises are incredible creatures and I really enjoyed studying the detail so closely! This is the first reptile I have ever drawn so appreciate that I have a lot to learn but very fun! Hope you all enjoy him


----------



## TortieLuver (Jan 28, 2014)

*RE: Finished piece tortoise art!*

That's incredible I will buy it


----------



## Kele7710 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Finished piece tortoise art!*

Brilliant


----------



## TortsNTurtles (Jan 28, 2014)

*Finished piece tortoise art!*

Wow!!! That is awesome!!! I would love one of Tortuga & Myrtle if you ever decide to do some side work


----------



## Saleama (Jan 28, 2014)

*RE: Finished piece tortoise art!*

That tortoise has some slight pyramiding. What substrate are you using? Do you soak him everyday? LOl, seriously though, nice job. I have been trying to get a friend of mine to do a tribal sort of tort design for a white ink tattoos.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jan 28, 2014)

*Finished piece tortoise art!*



Saleama said:


> That tortoise has some slight pyramiding. What substrate are you using? Do you soak him everyday? LOl, seriously though, nice job. I have been trying to get a friend of mine to do a tribal sort of tort design for a white ink tattoos.


I agree. He looks a little less active that he should be. But awesome job! You should sell it!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2014)

*RE: Finished piece tortoise art!*



tortoisaur said:


> I couldn't find previous post but here is the finished piece from today a4 size! My hand is killing as is my brain, tortoises are incredible creatures and I really enjoyed studying the detail so closely! This is the first reptile I have ever drawn so appreciate that I have a lot to learn but very fun! Hope you all enjoy him



We have a "personal promotion" section, but you have to have made 100 posts before you can use that section. The thread didn't belong in 'general tortoise discussion' and it didn't seem like an 'off topic chit chat', so I put it in all other photos. It really doesn't belong here either, but oh well...


----------



## tortoisaur (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry I wasn't too sure about where to post I hope it hasnt clogged up anything, but he is probably pyramiding due to unneeded stress, caused by being shell butted and chased when I showed him to my tortoise! I would happily sell it open to offers! I'm in the UK happy to post though 


And many thanks for linking the posts to each other


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 28, 2014)

That is awesome! As somebody who has no creative talent, I am so impressed by those of you who can create such wonderful works. Geesh I can't even make a stick figure tortoise.


----------



## Cycere (Jan 28, 2014)

Lovely! Your coloring is great, makes me wish I could draw worth a flip with anything but pencils  Keep drawing!


----------



## Abbie07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow amazing ! Masterpiece!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oneeyedClyde (Jan 29, 2014)

It's beautiful! Very realistic! Looks like it could walk of the page


----------



## slowpoke the tort (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow. That is one of the best pictures I have ever seen. Are you an artist?


----------



## tortoisaur (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: RE: Something a little different!*



slowpoke the tort said:


> Wow. That is one of the best pictures I have ever seen. Are you an artist?



Lol thank you [FLUSHED FACE] its certainly not the best but getting better he he I have a small art page I sell from on Facebook but I don't do it big time


----------



## BenAnsell (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm an artist living in England and have a little experiences using pencils if you wanted any advice


----------



## JDM4 (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow absolutely amazing drawing. I love it.
It looks so realistic. You've done a really good job. 
I wish I could draw one to frame.


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


----------

